# Tyco Pro Chassis Mod



## Ducati250Single (Sep 5, 2011)

I had my hard drive go out recently, and lost all my bookmarks. There was a site I had there about the Tyco Pro...cutting the chassis for a drop pickup shoe, flag, guide shoe, whatever you choose to call it. I thought it was on the Riggen site under Tyco Pro in the brass wars category, but can't seem to locate it there, and a Google search hasn't revealed anything either. Seems to me this was an exerpt from an old magazine. They cut the stock pan back to the front of the motor can, ang fashioned a hinge...I am sure they used braids or copper foil for the pickup shoes. Help in finding this article would be greatly appreciated. KEEP THE PIN IN THE SLOT!


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.riggenho.com/dreher.htm

You were close!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Holy frijole, Batman. That's a beautiful array of vintage Tjet mods. Bookmarked.

--rick


----------



## Ducati250Single (Sep 5, 2011)

*Thanks Mowyang*


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That was some awesome stuff. I remember waiting for the next issue of Car Model just for the chance there was another build by Carl or Pat. The good ole days with weight bias and serious planning to build your next best slot guided rocket! I love the modern cars too, but there was something special about soldering up your own pans, weighted pick up shoes and "tiger-tails". Man, am I showing my age or what?

-Paul


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

here are some more:

http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=350

The car that belongs to jeff Eve is incredible! it has a 2 part pan under the motor and not on the bottom of the cars!

It drives like a magnet car! No one could even hang close to to his cars


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*This stuff is cool...*

I am liking this:










Yes I am...

Scott


----------

